# Happy Birthday Johnny Thunder



## scareme

Happy Birthday to You!
Happy Birthday to You!
Happy Birthday Dear Johnny Thunder!
Happy Birthday to You!


----------



## IMU

Happy BDay, hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Birthday Ken!!!!!!!

I hope you have a fabulous birthday - you deserve it!


----------



## Adam I

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday to one of my favoritist ghoulish guys!


----------



## fick209

Happy Birthday JT!


----------



## The Pod

Happy Birthday Johnny Thunder!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday, JT! Hope you have a great day!

I baked a cake for you.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn




----------



## sharpobject

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ken, have a great birthday .... fire up the grill and have a couple of crispy cold ones!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks, everyone! I appreciate the well wishes.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Happy Birthday Johnny!


----------



## Night Watchman

Happy Birthday JT.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Happy Birthday to my fav horror guru!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Happy B-Day Johnny!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy birthday old man!


----------



## nixie

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday to ya, JT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Happy B-day!


----------

